# Taken out by The Don!!!!!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Don Franco does not use hitmen to do his dirty business!!!He takes care of it personally!!!!Got home today to find this mail bomb waiting on me!!:arghhhh::dribble: You my friend are a great BOTL!!!Can't waith to try thr DF's.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

OK that is alot of teasing on those DF's... my intrest is peaked darn it lol Another great hit! and on a very deserving BOTL!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The BOTL's on this site are CRAZED!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> The BOTL's on this site are CRAZED!!!!!!!!


I think i saw that guy in the mirror this morning lol.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Another Outstanding A$$ raping!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Enjoy them! Thanks for the "profile", hope I read it right. :mrcool:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW. Very nice.


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

don just doesnt stop dammmm..
handing out some NICE a$$ cigars
god bless u don


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Mikeyfresh518 said:


> god bless u don


Thanks, he has, with the friends I have found here.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome hit by lew as usual! man you werent joking!

and jon....do you have a couple cigars? lol


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Another great hit on a most deserving bro


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't wait to try some of his sticks after they have been flying around like this.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

wow wow


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

The man's on a roll. Nice hit!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam don Franco is whacking alot of people round here 

....Great Smokes.........


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Outstanding hit there and I think I spot a Monte 2. Very deserving BOTL.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Some really great looking smokes there!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

And another great hit!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome hit DON - knock'em dead......


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

another well placed hit! Nice one.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

another nice hit by Lew


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

on a tare you are. nice one


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great hit... John you definitely deserve everything you get. hahaha. Way to go Lew.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

BOOM!

Lew is on a big ol' roll!

Well-deserved, John!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Outstanding again Lew!! Well deserved John!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

another awesome blast!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

puff puff pass!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a nice hit.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

That's a nice hiot right there.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smackdown!!!


----------

